# Job seeking in Dubai for a South Afican Citizen



## Kgarner (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi there, I was wondering if anyone can help. I'm a South African plumber wondering if it is worth it looking for work in Dubai or surrounding areas. Any know if it is particularly difficult for SA citizens to get working visa ( as it is horrendous trying to get one for anywhere else in the world ). If it is viable to get work anyone have any ideas on which job sites I can look at. I'm currently looking on LinkedIN and Bayt. Are they any good?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

There are a couple of other recent threads where you can get other websites to look at. I am not sure how easy it would be for you to get a well paid job as a plumber out here as there are so many Indians and Pakistanis which work for very low salaries...

Try also looking at the list of recruiters posted in one of the sticky threads at the top of the Dubai page.
Monster Gulf might also help!

Good luck!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Agree with yoga girl.

Tradesmen are very poorly paid here and in some cases, not treated particularly well. I would suggest that you look for jobs at a minimum of supervisor/ management level.

With regards to visas, once your have secured a position, your new employer will apply for the same on your behalf. It's a fairly straightforward process. The UAE population is made up of about 80% expats - that should give you an idea as to how easy it is to get a work visa once you have a job offer.


----------



## Kgarner (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey all. Thanks very much for the information. I will have a further look into it all. I have found the thread for the recruiter information. Been loads of help. 

Thanks again


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Kgarner said:


> Hey all. Thanks very much for the information. I will have a further look into it all. I have found the thread for the recruiter information. Been loads of help.
> 
> Thanks again


Please consider that all craftmans work here in the UAE is terrible in the summer if you are not used to the climate and have to work outside (and even inside).


----------

